# How much?



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello need your advice,

My mini Manacha FF kidded to 2 beautiful doelings on April 4th. She was accidentally bred to a full buck so I didn't give her any grain during her pregnancy in fear of difficulties. She was given alfalfa, alfalfa pellets, tried introducing chaffhaye which she didn't care for when she was approx 3mo so stopped, and Molly's pregnancy tonic. Thankfully she kidded fine unassisted and was eating and drinking like a horse after to keep up with her 5lb twins. Had to double her feed that she was getting prior to kidding to keep up (normal?) Last week I sold the larger (piggy) doe as a bottle baby and started milking her twice (instead of once) to keep her supply up. The runt of the two twins I plan on keeping until weaned and it seems she is thriving fine without me having to supplement when her sister was still here (belly feels fuller constantly)

So finally my question(s);
How much grain should I be giving her? I was told when we first got her to never give more than one cup of grain to a mini a day. But then have also read to give a cup per cup of milk she gives which I think is a little excessive for a mini (she is finally getting adjusted to the grain since not having any for months). I am currently getting over 2 quarts a day from her. Not sure if that is good for a mini but I'm happy with her  Should I keep milking twice a day?

Second; how much should she be eating? I bought another bag of chaffhaye today to try again, since I'm trying to bring her weight back to how she was prior to being pregnant, and now it seems they like it when I brought a handful out (plan on introducing it slowly) before they would stick their heads up at it. I wormed her after she kidded. I gave her another copper bolus this past weekend because her coat seemed rougher. & faded than when she was pregnant. Started her on LOH herbal dewormer Monday and plan doing another fecal in a few weeks just to cover my basis. I know dairy breeds use all their energy in producing but I just want to make sure she is getting enough nutrients for her, her baby, & for when I'm milking. 

Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have Nigerians and with one doe who freshened with quads, and feeding all 4 with a little assistance from me, I started her out the day she delivered with a cup of 18% and as much alfalfa pellet she wanted, I increased by 1/2 cup measure on the grain every other day until she was getting 4 cups 18% 2x a day as my does start on the stand with feedings a week after they deliver.
I have a doe who delivered a single 3 months ago, she is giving just under a quart a day with 2x a day milkings and is in nice condition, she currently gets 2 cups 18% and a cup of alfalfa pellets with 1/2 cup beet pulp 2x a day.... free choice mixed grass hay and now fresh pasture too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Liz where it depends on the goat... I have some who Re getting a cup, some a cup and a half, and others two- two and a half cups.. And all of them get a few handfuls of chopped alfalfa hay on top of their grain and plenty of grass hay twice a day..

I would give her enough to keep her body condition and production where you want it


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback! It would be nice to have a step by step guide of how much & frequent lol but like us no goat is the same, I agree it can vary by goat and it's reassuring to know that if she needs the extra grain and food it won't hurt her. I'll keep going by her condition and adjust if/when needed  thanks again!


Since the baby is developing great and started eating hay/grain, last night I separated her for 8hrs instead of 6 (that I've been doing this past week) and got almost 3lbs this morning. Its also getting easier to milk her. Proud of my girl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

